# FREE Bird Hitch Giveaway Semi-Finalists



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Here are the 10 semi-finalists for the free Bird Hitch giveaway.

This is from the following thread:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=73473

The winner will be selected by the NASDAQ on Thursday, September 17th. If your number matches the penny value - you win!

Here are the semi-finalists:

0 - Dak
1 - tikkat3
2 - GKBassplayer
3 - Jmnhunter
4 - wtrfowl14
5 - 1observer
6 - Bowstring
7 - ND-duckman
8 - 6162rk
9 - beaverskins

Thanks again to Bob and Waterfowl Junkie for another giveaway.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## GKBassplayer (Feb 19, 2008)

lucky number 2!


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

:jammin:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

You forgot to put blhunter3 in the running. oke:


----------



## siouxhockey (Oct 23, 2007)

JMN

Weren't you the 3rd finalist for the last giveaway? You lucky...Hope you get picked this time, then you can clean my birds for me


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

siouxhockey said:


> JMN
> 
> Weren't you the 3rd finalist for the last giveaway? You lucky...Hope you get picked this time, then you can clean my birds for me


Now that is funny! Good luck to all.


----------



## GKBassplayer (Feb 19, 2008)

what did it close at yesterday?


----------



## wtrfowl14 (Dec 21, 2007)

#5


----------



## wtrfowl14 (Dec 21, 2007)

#5  sooo close


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

2,126.75 was the close....I missed it fishing. 

Congrats 1observer!


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

the Caddyshack quotes were great :thumb:


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

thanks bird hitch & chris.


----------

